# Blebo Craigs Quarry, Fife, November 2009



## zimbob (Nov 23, 2009)

Visited with *Richard B* and *Foz101* on grey Sunday morning. *RichardB*'s original report can be found here....

Sandstone has been quarried here for centuries, apparently it is particularly good in this area :


> Vast deposits of sandstone are to be found in Kemback Hill. Because of its silicon content it was easy to hew and dress and had the added quality of taking a fine polish. Consequently it was in great demand by builders and a thriving industry developed with Blebo Craigs as its centre.


(Taken from 'A Short History of Kemback Parish' by Maurice Milne, Session Clerk)

After a wee stroll through the woods (past the 'slipper'o'doom') and left at the rope-swing, we arrived at our destination 







In we went 






All the supports that had been left in place had been hand-dressed, i can only assume this was done as practice for the masons.

Further in, a small pond of water, the only real damp in this place :






We also noticed the vein of shale, visible at the top of every support, and often visibly crumbling 











The curved, dressed wall, a real work of art 






The infamously well-endowed 'Ladyboy of Blebo' :






This place has seen severall rockfalls, I cannot stress enough how dodgy the roof in here is :






It may look as though the large slab is resting on the rocks in the middle of this shot, but that is due to the perspective - it's just hanging there 

Cracks abound in the roof, sometimes you only notice 'em on the photos! This was a rather neat little timber arrangement, packed with rocks, a form of support I assume :






Another timber and rock-packed arrangement :






The 'wall of deads' - pretty much the most stable part of this place 






As mentioned by *RichardB* this is not as spacious as it appears - here's his 'ghost' crawling in to give a sense of scale :






More ceiling-collapses litter the floor :











A ghostly *Foz101* doing his thing :






Daylight beckoned, time to go 






Looking back in, more dressed-stone, and more collapses 






It would have been rude not too test the rope-swing on the way back 






I really enjoyed my first foray underground, big thanks to *RichardB* for this one, and also for the loan of a flash-gun 

As I mentioned previously, this place is dodgy, I can't recommend it to others for that reason. So if you do decide to take a nosey. 'on your head be it' 






​


----------



## lost (Nov 23, 2009)

Incredible. That hanging rock could make a real pancake of you.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, it was dodgier than I realised after my first visit. I won't encourage anybody else to go. "Inside Blebo Quarry so you don't have to" as Bryag might say. 

You've got a nice shot of the tunnel of deads there, something that eluded me. Was that one where I was flashing at the other end?

Zimbob's tripod was trying to get into the Inverness Explorers' Camera Mishap Hall of Fame by falling over without warning every few minutes. What do you expect if you buy a Manfrotto instead of a Hama? 

After we finished flashing we did some swinging.


----------



## foz101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Beat me to posting up pics, but here are some of mine:

It looks fun when you arrive, but when you come out it has a whole different aura about it.





The floor inside is littered with the shenanigans of previous visitors. 
Fireworks, pots and pans, cans and bottles all make appearances in defiance of the strict signage in place warning against that type of thing 





One fire too many and the roof could come tumbling down with the heat effects on the rock. 
It's happened before and it will happen again.










And if you're cold down there and don't want to light a fire, you could always have an improvised wank.
Just imagine he/she is called Lindsay or Leslie or something dual-gender. See RichardB for more details...





All around the edges the stone is dressed beautifully, with the seam of crumbling shale above.





Stark warning of how dodgy the roofs are down there. This piece is maybe a foot from the ceiling it was once part of. 
Scary stuff, especially when you consider mine and Zimbob's bags were kept under there. My petrol station SearchBlaster could've been crushed.





More chunks of displaced stone





Down the tunnel of deads. You can see a DVD-style 'making of' feature of this pic [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=144783#post144783"]here[/ame]





A bizarre combo of natural light, torch light and the odd bit of flash gave this pic some interesting colours on the different types and patches of stone.



​
Then back outside and the safety of [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=144763#post144763"]3d pics[/ame] and childish swinging fun by
RichardB - [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDXRvwiyFyo[/nomedia]; and
Zimbob - [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTAby3Pf2eo[/nomedia]


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 23, 2009)

Good pictures and it looks a good explore down there. How long did it take to get round it?


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 23, 2009)

Some lush lighting effects there fella.


----------



## foz101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cuban B. said:


> Good pictures and it looks a good explore down there. How long did it take to get round it?



We spent maybe a little over an hour? Including fag break. It's not big really, although there maybe more to see in the surrounding area. And we didn't spend nearly enough time on the swing.



klempner69 said:


> Some lush lighting effects there fella.



Cheers


----------



## JandChar (Nov 23, 2009)

One of my best mates used to live in Blebo house! and i never knew this existed!! i may go for a wander next time im in the area!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2009)

Fabulous explore and pics, lads. Love the gifs!


----------

